# Chainsaw scare reaction video



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Funny video! For the most part though, the people in Flint, Michigan are pretty tough...some didnt even flinch!


----------



## Lumpy (Sep 19, 2010)

f folks up this way are desensitized. They only start ducking when they hear gunfire, an all to common occurrance.


----------



## The Darkest Hour (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah, I'm shocked how calm so many of them are! The last on was funny though.


----------

